# Cancelled IUI - Over Stimulation



## EvaWishing (Feb 20, 2013)

I started my IUI journey at the beginning of January using the drug Puregon. In my first cycle I had four mature follicles but it resulted in a BFN.

I have just started cycle number 2 and have been in for my scan today (day 9). Unfortunately I have 6 mature follicles and so the nurse had to abandon my cycle. Feeling quite gutted after all the injections to having to stop and wait until I get my next AF. 

I am just wondering what to expect now? I have been told to stop all drugs and keep away from my DH. Having not kept away from him this morning is the only risk still multiple births? 

I was also wondering whether anybody else had also had to abandon their cycle and then got pregnant without having the release injection?


----------



## Lollipops77 (Oct 18, 2013)

My first cycle was abandoned due to over stimulation I had 9 follicles  the only good thing to come out of it, that it did not count as one of my three attempts at iui.

Not sure I heard anyone got p with out trigger shot, there has to be a chance if the clinic is saying stay away.


----------



## EvaWishing (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Lollipops 77, I am thankful too that it does not count as one of my tries. I am pretty sure that it hasn't worked naturally so I needn't have worried. All my normal signs are appearing today so just waiting for AF to show up any time. It feels odd to now be desperate for AF to show up after three years of trying to avoid it!   

I think this abandoned cycle was actually a lot harder to deal with emotionally then the first one not working. Finding the whole patience thing quite hard going at the moment!


----------

